# Lightroom 5.2RC Smart Preview behaviour? Help please.



## Klipdrift (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, im not sure if im posting in the correct thread as this is my first post, but I am currently using Lightroom 5.2RC and have noticed a few issues when working with smart previews:

Firstly - when the original raw files are offline, the "This folder could not be found" screen overlay is a tad annoying as I know I am working on a smart preview and can check the preview status under the histogram. The overlay can also get in the way of editing (Example - trying to judge the amount, position and feathering of a post crop vignette effect and the overlay covers the entire top edge of the image). So perhaps it would be useful to hear other users views on the screen overlay and possibly request that it is omitted from Lightroom 5.2 final?

Secondly - I have also noticed that sharpening, noise reduction and lense corrections have been disabled (or are not working) for the smart previews, and the alt/opt key also has no effect on the sharpening, noise reduction or lense correction sliders. This behaviour is obviously only present when the original Raw files are offline. I understand that it is not ideal to be making such adjustments to the smart previews as they are scaled down and may not sync correctly or appear correct in the 1:1 previews when the Raws are back on line, but it would be useful if only to get your adjustment into the "ball park". I feel it would be a good idea to have an option which would allow the user to enable or disable such corrections when smart previews are in use. I would like to know if anyone else has noticed this behaviour and whether it is a bug or if the adjustments have been omitted intentionally.

Any input or advice would be welcome!

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Patrick, welcome to the forum.

The first issue I've already reported to Adobe, so hopefully that'll be fixed soon. Looks like a Windows-only issue.

Puzzled by your second issue, as I can't reproduce it.....working on a smart preview I have full control of the Detail and Lens Correction tools. Does your issue happen on every smart preview, or only certain ones?


----------



## Klipdrift (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Jim, thanks for the welcome and for the prompt reply!

On my first point, im glad to hear it will be fixed for the final release, and on my second point, I cant seem to be able to reproduce that behaviour myself now!!
I made sure to try a few different images before posting here, from different offline folders, different edits etc...and for whatever reason the adjustments were not working for smart previews. I was puzzled too.
Thanks for checking it out though, and im relieved to know that everything is working.

By the way, I have been reading these forums for quite some time now, and have been able find answers to so many random questions and solutions to a number of problems I have had in the past. It was only a matter of time before i joined the community.

Thanks again Jim, and have a good day!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Patrick, glad things are working now....if it happens again get back to us and we can investigate further.

But just to be clear, I didn't say the first problem would be fixed for the final release, I said "hopefully it will be fixed soon"....I have no idea of Adobe's fix schedule, so I wouldn't want you holding it against me if the problem isn't fixed in 5.2 final!


----------

